# Leaky Power Steering



## Patrick Harrington (Oct 8, 2017)

I just started getting a pretty good leak at the very bottom of the Power Steering O-Ring in the attached photo. What's involved with fixing a leak in this area? Would I need to remove the whole power steering pump and have it rebuilt or is it less involved than that? This is on a 69 Goat if that makes any difference. Thanks!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Can't quite tell from the pics, but I see a stain on the front of the steering box if that is what you are seeing as the leak and dripping down. 

You will have to do a little more checking, is it the pump or the box as I am not sure due to your question. It may only be a hose and the fluid is traveling which power steering fluid will do.

Either way, the pump or the box can be removed separately leaving the other on. I have never rebuilt or re-sealed a power steering box so I cannot be of help in that area. A transmission shop may be able to help if it is just to put in some new seals. I don't trust most to rebuild a steering box unless that is one of their specialties and they know what they are doing.

The pump is easy enough to do yourself as is the hoses - one is a high pressure hose with fittings on the ends and one is a return hose with little pressure and typically has hose clamps to hold it on.

So maybe a few more pics and a little more info on this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Patrick Harrington (Oct 8, 2017)

Thanks Pontiac Jim!

The leak is coming right at the bottom of the cylinder that looks like it has an o-ring in it...I put an arrow in the attached picture. It looks like it's not leaking because I wiped away all the fluid before taking the picture. It's a fairly slow leak, but it's sprung up quick and getting worse.

It sounds like fixing this leak is above my ability as a mechanic...I'm good with hose replacement and such, but if the unit needs an overhaul, I'm out. I'd appreciate any other opinions on what I'm looking at.

Thanks!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

OK, got it. That is an end cap secured by a large split ring. If you clean it up, you will see the ring. The split ends should be about the 4 o'clock position, there abouts. There is an O-ring seal that fits around the end cap up inside the housing, BUT, it has to be removed to replace it. Reading in the Service Manual, it gives a procedure to knock it loose by turning the steering. BUT, it warns if you do it incorrectly, there are ball bearings (I think in the worm gear? - I've never messed with these) and if you turn too much, the ball bearings will drop out and then you have other problems.

So, my advice would to either take it to someone who knows about these steering boxes or send yours out to be rebuilt if you have to keep it original or purchase a rebuilt steering box outright. Steering boxes are not one of my specialties, I just pull them and replace them if it comes down to it. They are fairly reasonable to purchase, but most want your old one as a core unless you just pay the higher price and keep yours to remain with the car. :thumbsup:


----------



## Patrick Harrington (Oct 8, 2017)

Thank You for your help!


----------

